# removal of twist mechanism



## bobrotondo (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi all new to this forum hope to learn lots of stuff about pen making. Does anybody have a way of removing twist mechanism so as not to destroy the pen blank?


----------



## mecompco (Aug 8, 2016)

Are you talking about a pen like the slimline? Basically, you need an appropriately sized punch and a dead blow hammer. You have to punch out the nib, then turn the blank around and punch out the transmission. Many small blows gets the job done. I really like the padded vise grips from PSI to hold the blank, but others make due with other means of safely holding the blank.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## randyrls (Aug 8, 2016)

There is an article on Pen Disassembly in the Wiki on how to do this.

There is also a way to pull out the transmission.  Drill a hole in a scrap of blank that closely fits the transmission.  Make a witness mark on the piece.  Use a hand saw to cut the piece in half lengthwise so you end  up with two pieces that have a u shaped channel in each piece.  For a 7mm transmission you will need 2  6mm washers.  You will need two flat bladed screw drivers of about the same blade size.  (This is much more difficult to write than do)   Insert the ink fill into the transmission and twist to extend the ball point.  Put the 6mm washers over the transmission.  Clamp the blank around the transmission so there is a narrow space between the washers and put it in a vise.  Clamp down firmly on the vice.  Now insert the blades of the screw drivers between the washer and  twist the screw drivers in opposite directions.  You will easily be able to adjust the transmission to to correct position.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Aug 8, 2016)

In the library under "TECHNIQUES" look for "Removing a Tranny".  This method is fall off the log simple and will not damage the transmission od the Slimline type kits, the ones that use a Cross type refill. 
WB


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Aug 11, 2016)

Welcome to a top forum, bobrotondo, from another down under member.
Kryn


----------



## lhowell (Aug 11, 2016)

Wood Butcher said:


> In the library under "TECHNIQUES" look for "Removing a Tranny".  This method is fall off the log simple and will not damage the transmission od the Slimline type kits, the ones that use a Cross type refill.
> WB



Great to hear! I had basically ordered about 75 extra transmissions from exoticblanks (they are dirt cheap) and chalked up the transmission as a loss.


Also, buy Penn State Industries or similar disassembly punch set and locking pliers combo https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKDISXX.htmlhttp:// those pliers will save your blank and any finish you have ever applied!


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Aug 11, 2016)

Works for me.

Les


----------

